# This is odd....



## Rammy

I have about 18 hens. They are laying pretty good. Here is the odd part..... Ive had a plastic egg in the coop which was in the corner of the coop for years now that I used to get them used to laying in the  nest boxes. Its been on the floor all this time.
Tonight when I got the eggs, it was in one of the nest boxes. It wasnt there yesterday. I get the eggs every night. Now, Ive been having odd things happen around here that I think is the neighbor tresspassing on my property. I also have security cameras up and one is pointed towards the coop, but it doesnt see everything. I havent been reviewing the footage lately because frankly its stressing me out. I have a camera now thats wifi and I can put another mini in the coop itself. Is it possible the chickens put it there?
Or could it be human  hands? The nest boxes are up off the floor about three feet. This is kinda making me nervous.

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Definitely get the video rolling! Not normal!


----------



## Rammy

Im charging up the little hidden camera right now. Im going to watch the footage of the camera pointed at the coop tmrw. I also have a wifi cam pointed at the coop now that records motion detection. Its possible the chickens moved it somehow but why they did it now when they havent for years is odd. My bet is it was the neighbor.

Rammy


----------



## Baymule

No way a chicken could have done that. You have a creepy neighbor. Put up no trespassing signs. Catch neighbor on camera, call sheriff department, show deputy the footage and press charges.


----------



## Rammy

I just have to figure out when. I know it wasnt there when I got the eggs yesterday. Creepy neighbor has been out of town past couple days. Could be his kid. Or teenagers in the nieghborhood. Definitely putting a camera in coop!

Rammy


----------



## babsbag

I vote for human intervention. And yes...creepy.


----------



## Rammy

Im also thinking of putting up a string of christmas lights I got to put up on the overhang of the barn where the coop is. Will light it up pretty good. Also have padlock ready.

Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> No way a chicken could have done that. You have a creepy neighbor. Put up no trespassing signs. Catch neighbor on camera, call sheriff department, show deputy the footage and press charges.




I looked on the web, in fact, posts made on BTC, and people have stated chickens are capable of moving eggs by tucking them under their wings. So far, I have not seen anyone in the coop but have alot of footage to watch yet. Still think a person did it.

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s a lot of effort and planning for a chicken...they use their wings for balance too and going up three feet with something tucked under a wing doesn’t sound very convincing...


----------



## Rammy

Thats true. I now have two cameras on that coop. One is hidden inside. If someone is messing around, I will hopefully catch them. What ticks me off is all that money Ive spent on security cameras and it cant catch someone tresspassing. 

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I don’t blame you one bit! Hoping you figure out what’s going on. Did you move the plastic egg back to the floor to see what happens?


----------



## Rammy

No I didnt. Its in the house. I thought about putting it where I had it before to see if it happens again. With the hidden camera in the coop, might be a good idea. I will put it back tonight when I get home. Use it as bait..............muhahahaha!!!

Rammy


----------



## Baymule

A real good fence and some big barky dogs would end the creep problem......WOOF!


----------



## Alexz7272

Security cameras are an excellent idea! Also, make sure you have no trespassing signs posted where others can see it. The only way law enforcement can actually charge someone with trespassing is if you have it posted where they can see it (one of the many lovely idiotic things I have learned while studying law).


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> A real good fence and some big barky dogs would end the creep problem......WOOF!



No it wouldnt, unfortunately. My creepy neighbor has shot several of my cats, poisoned my dog I had in the backyard that barked all the time when he saw something, and shot my horse with an air soft pistol so many times she was afraid to come out of her stall. Did I get any of it on camera? nooooo.....he is very good at keeping off the cameras. Cops wont do anything. Maybe with this hidden camera I can finally catch him and say I told you so!!

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You need to catch this neighbor!! That is all horrible!!!


----------



## Rammy

Alexz7272 said:


> Security cameras are an excellent idea! Also, make sure you have no trespassing signs posted where others can see it. The only way law enforcement can actually charge someone with trespassing is if you have it posted where they can see it (one of the many lovely idiotic things I have learned while studying law).




I have had and do have no trespassing signs up all over my property. Seems they mysteriously disappear or get ripped up. Hmmmm............

Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> You need to catch this neighbor!! That is all horrible!!!



Ive been trying for the past three years. Cops think Im nuts. One tried to tell me that all the stain Im finding on my house is blow off from the deck next door. Funny how the deck is an orange color and the stain is dark greasy brown...........yeah ok. He has even been right next to my house at 2 am but all I got was a shadow of a person, he stayed just in the right area to not be on camera. I think he has hacked my system so now I dont even  have them online so I can view them at work. Its the only way. Dont worry, he will mess up and I'll nail his a****** 

Rammy


----------



## Alexz7272

Do you have an electric fence? We had animal activities trying to release livestock in our area and had to call the sheriff out twice for altered fences or gates. We put it a 4 strand electric fence. No one has done anything since.


----------



## Rammy

Alexz7272 said:


> Do you have an electric fence? We had animal activities trying to release livestock in our area and had to call the sheriff out twice for altered fences or gates. We put it a 4 strand electric fence. No one has done anything since.




Oh, yeah I have a electric fence. It has a 60 mile hot box on it and five strands up. Before I had just three. Im figuring they crawled thru the front gate, cause I can squeeze thru no problem without opening it, or they found an area they can shimmy under the hotwire. I dont have cameras on the opposite side of the barn due to trying to figure out how to run power to them and hook them up to the dvr. Until I got the wire on the rest of the fence, I had insulators up and would find them missing or in a pile in areas they couldnt get to by themselves. Broken wire, wire out of the insulators. I keep that fence tight so there is no way wire comes out of the insulators by themselves. Short of hiring a 24-7 security guard, I cant do much but try to put cameras somewhere they dont know about and hopefully catch them.

Rammy


----------



## Alexz7272

You should set up some hardwired cameras, trench the cable in the ground. That is what we did. We also put camera 15ft in the air on opposite sides of our front field and several up high like on our silos. I'll try to find a photo. But we trenched a line for the cable & power so you'd have to dig it up to disable it! It was alot of work but our livestocks protection was worth it.


----------



## Alexz7272

I realized I have no photos of it since we put it up


----------



## Rammy

Nice!! I have thought about that but the problem is Id have to dig about 300 feet to get to my house. Thats why I havent done it. I have looked into wireless and have a Blink out there right now, but the wireless signal doesnt go very far. Also, think my nieghbor has hacked my wifi. Every time I change the password,  I see a flashlight coming from his house down to my side yard fence a few days later or later that day. He's a PITA. 

Rammy


----------



## Alexz7272

Oh yeah, we had to go FARRR to do it but it was worth it after an activist group stole livestock from another farmer. We hard wire ours for that exact reason too, no one can hack a hard wire. Although, my partner is an engineer and he set it all up, not me


----------



## Rammy

Alexz7272 said:


> Oh yeah, we had to go FARRR to do it but it was worth it after an activist group stole livestock from another farmer. We hard wire ours for that exact reason too, no one can hack a hard wire. Although, my partner is an engineer and he set it all up, not me




If I dont catch them with the hidden camera and the Blink I will call the people who put up my professionally installed cameras about having some put on the barn and hard wired. Its just me so doing that would take alot of time and expertise I dont have. Need to figure something out. This is getting old.

Rammy

P.S. Plus I need to put hidden cameras out there that he dont know about. Since it seems he knows where they are and what they can see, if I put something out there he doesnt see, Ive got a better chance. Im looking at a couple of no glow game cameras I can hide in the coop and in the surrounding area. Maybe that will do it.


----------



## Baymule

You need a good computer guru to install you a secure system on your computer. There is a way to send a nasty virus that destroys a computer if someone hacks into your computer.

Put no trespassing signs on the inside of your property with a camera trained on them. I hate bad neighbors. Creepy ones really tick me off.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Rammy

I have some signs Im putting on the buildings themseleves. With the cameras on them lets just let them try ripping them down. So far I havent caught anyone around the coop. Bit with the hidden cameras I just might get lucky.
As far as a computer geek hooking me up with a system, I already spent about 6g on a system. Plus, the computer I have cant be hooked uo to the internet. It still works, but its 15 years old, runs windows xp, and I think the modem is shot.
Yes, I have a very disturbed creepy neighbor, but people like that mess up sooner or later.

Rammy


----------



## Baymule

Does this creep mess with other people in the neighborhood or just you? How long has he lived there, any chance of him moving? if he has hacked your Wi-Fi, you can bet he is looking at everything you do on the computer.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Does this creep mess with other people in the neighborhood or just you? How long has he lived there, any chance of him moving? if he has hacked your Wi-Fi, you can bet he is looking at everything you do on the computer.




Thats why I now change the password once a month. I also hook my laptop directly to the router instead if wifi. I tried hiding the ssid but none of my devices, especially the computer, cant or wont connect.
I need to change it again. Its just a pita to do it since I have to redo it on all my wifi devices. He has lived here as long as I have. Im sure hes done this to others.

Rammy


----------



## greybeard

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pPpClyCFTKw/VaVZVNZ5YwI/AAAAAAAAgxU/6duxwsD-Yws/s640/Inrange%3F.jpg


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pPpClyCFTKw/VaVZVNZ5YwI/AAAAAAAAgxU/6duxwsD-Yws/s640/Inrange%3F.jpg


 

Hahaha!    Dont think I havent thought about that! 

Rammy

P.S. Tmrw I will take pics and try to post them to show my ripped up signs.


----------



## Baymule

I had a neighbor shoot holes in my no trespassing signs. I took them down, went over and let him have it. I went on a rampage, no yelling, no cussing, but mad as hell. He denied it, but the bullet holes came from his side of the fence. He also trespassed on our land (we didn't live there) and shot deer. I think I said something like if one of my horses came up shot, he could expect the same, plus a whole lot of other stuff. LOL 

Fortunately he was a renter. I called the owner and gave her the lowdown on how that idiot was hunting, shooting and trespassing all over the neighborhood. Shortly thereafter, he was gone.


----------



## Baymule

Have you talked to other neighbors about this creep? Maybe there are others.....


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I had a neighbor shoot holes in my no trespassing signs. I took them down, went over and let him have it. I went on a rampage, no yelling, no cussing, but mad as hell. He denied it, but the bullet holes came from his side of the fence. He also trespassed on our land (we didn't live there) and shot deer. I think I said something like if one of my horses came up shot, he could expect the same, plus a whole lot of other stuff. LOL
> 
> Fortunately he was a renter. I called the owner and gave her the lowdown on how that idiot was hunting, shooting and trespassing all over the neighborhood. Shortly thereafter, he was gone.




He has shot at my house, with a .22 when he shot my cat, it ricocheted (sp) off the rock by my back fence where the cat was. I have the bullet I pulled out of the siding, but since, according to the cops, I dont have him on camera, I cant prove it.
This guy has a screw loose. It wont do any good to go talk to him. Hes got the cops convinced Im the crazy one. No chance of him moving. Im just living my life.

Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Have you talked to other neighbors about this creep? Maybe there are others.....



He is friends with everyone in the nieghborhood. I have people drive by the house really slow. Once it was three in the morning. The car stopped right in front of the house for like a minute, then drove on. Never came back, so it had to be someone in the nieghborhood cause its a dead end road.


Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can honestly say that I’d move. I couldn’t live like that!


----------



## Baymule

Under those circumstances I think I'd look at moving too.


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> I can honestly say that I’d move. I couldn’t live like that!




Thats what he is trying to get me to do. I will be darned  (cant use expetive Id LIKE to use) if I move cause of him.My land goes behind his and he thinks if I move he will get it. Ummm, nope! I worked my behind off paying this place off when I got divorced and almost foreclosed on twice. No crazy bleeper is making me move. 

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can’t blame you on that count but I wouldn’t want the stress. If you sell out, post carefully so it’s sold before he has a clue!


----------



## Baymule

While I admire your spunk and spirit, I honestly think happiness is more important. Tell me to shut up and MYOB and I won't get my feelings hurt or get mad. But maybe this home has become a badge of determination. You got divorced, almost lost it, but you made it. You paid it off and it is YOURS. You overcame adversity and hard times and you have a lot of emotional I DID IT wrapped up in it. Creepy Neighbor just gets your hackles up, I can hear you growling and your teeth snapping. LOL

I get it. I have a physco ex that I delighted in rubbing his nose in "Look at me now" It felt good. My life is great, his is a trail of broken relationships and screw ups. Hahaha.

If you sell and move, it doesn't make you the loser and him the winner. It makes you the winner because you have a better neighborhood and better place where you are happy. 

I'm shutting up now.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Home should be a safe and happy place. I’ll leave it to you now.


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> I can’t blame you on that count but I wouldn’t want the stress. If you sell out, post carefully so it’s sold before he has a clue!



Thats the problem, if I move he will know. He lives behind me on a hill and has a clear view of my house. He knows when Im not home. He works nights and is home during the day. It did stress me out at first, but I dont care anymore so I ignore him. That ticks him off more than anything. I cant afford to move anyway so just have yo deal with it. 

Rammy


----------



## greybeard

I'm a pretty firm believer in never being run off of anywhere I really want to be. 

As far as your wifi, it sounds like a much stronger password is in order, as well as a good solid firewall, and up to date encryption, but you should be able to see if/when someone else is logged on to your network simply by watching up/down data stream thru the network. 
He'd have to go to some pretty far lengths to get your password even with  keylogger software...simply because he still has to have access to the device itself, assuming of course, you have private and not public protocols/permissions set.


----------



## Rammy

Its  att router. All I know is how to change the pswrd. The tech guys set it up. Unfortunately, you can only use 10 caps and numbers when changing passwords. It wont let me use special characters. Its the stringest protocols you can use. I m not tech savvy. I dont know how to see if anyone is logged on when they arent supposed to.  I dont think he has the access code cause hed have get it from the router in the house. 

Rammy


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Unfortunately, you can only use 10 caps and numbers when changing passwords.


Well, I wouldn't exactly use the words 'unfortunately' or 'only' regarding the possibilities. You can use any combination of 0 thru 9 and the 26 letters of the alphabet. The general rule for solving for a number of combinations is the number of options to the power of the number of spaces. In this case you have 36 options (26 letter + 10 numbers) and 10 spaces. 36^10 is 3656158440062976.

 Written out, , you have around 3.7 quadrillion possible unique combinations, assuming you have to enter them in the correct order.
However, IF you are allowed to use both upper and lower case letters, the number of unique possibilities are even more staggering. 

IF, using a brute force password cracker algorithm , trying combinations at the rate of 1 million combos every second, it would take over 4000 years, but, if your neighbor has a relatively modern and  fast computer and can try at a rate of 1 billion combinations per second, he can crack it in around 17 seconds........except that most 'good' network login protocols have a wait period between unsuccessful login attempts and if a pre-set # of unsuccessful login attempts are tried, the network gets locked down and even the legal user of the account can't log in without admin privileges or getting their password reset by whatever network they are using.


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> Well, I wouldn't exactly use the words 'unfortunately' or 'only' regarding the possibilities. You can use any combination of 0 thru 9 and the 26 letters of the alphabet. The general rule for solving for a number of combinations is the number of options to the power of the number of spaces. In this case you have 36 options (26 letter + 10 numbers) and 10 spaces. 36^10 is 3656158440062976.
> 
> Written out, , you have around 3.7 quadrillion possible unique combinations, assuming you have to enter them in the correct order.
> However, IF you are allowed to use both upper and lower case letters, the number of unique possibilities are even more staggering.
> 
> IF, using a brute force password cracker algorithm , trying combinations at the rate of 1 million combos every second, it would take over 4000 years, but, if your neighbor has a relatively modern and  fast computer and can try at a rate of 1 billion combinations per second, he can crack it in around 17 seconds........except that most 'good' network login protocols have a wait period between unsuccessful login attempts and if a pre-set # of unsuccessful login attempts are tried, the network gets locked down and even the legal user of the account can't log in without admin privileges or getting their password reset by whatever network they are using.




ATT only lets you use 10 letters or numbers only. It wont accept anything longer. I have spent hours on the phone with them about it. So my only options are to change the pswrd once a month and ssid. Ive tried using other routers but they dont work. 

Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> While I admire your spunk and spirit, I honestly think happiness is more important. Tell me to shut up and MYOB and I won't get my feelings hurt or get mad. But maybe this home has become a badge of determination. You got divorced, almost lost it, but you made it. You paid it off and it is YOURS. You overcame adversity and hard times and you have a lot of emotional I DID IT wrapped up in it. Creepy Neighbor just gets your hackles up, I can hear you growling and your teeth snapping. LOL
> 
> I get it. I have a physco ex that I delighted in rubbing his nose in "Look at me now" It felt good. My life is great, his is a trail of broken relationships and screw ups. Hahaha.
> 
> If you sell and move, it doesn't make you the loser and him the winner. It makes you the winner because you have a better neighborhood and better place where you are happy.
> 
> I'm shutting up now.....




Yeah, guess you can hear that teeth nashing all the way over there, huh? I honestly cant move. I cant afford it. I cant get a loan because of my credit. The only way I can move is if I win the lottery. And yes, this home is a badge.Nobody thought I could keep this place after the divorce and told me so, but I proved them wrong. Dont tell me I cant do something or cant because I will prove you wrong. 
You hit the nail on the head with your reply. Dont you ever shut up! I admire your candor and advice.   Your just awesome! I liked the emoji, too.

Rammy


----------



## Baymule

Haha! OK I won't shut up! LOL LOL I think you are pretty darned awesome too!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

did you catch the bum yet?

as someone who had ducks stolen by a two legged predator while I was out for the day, I know the feeling :|


----------



## Rammy

No. Not yet. I do have several cameras pointed at and a hidden one in the coop itself. If whoever moved that egg before shows back up, I should get them. So far, the egg is still on the floor where it was before and hasn't been moved. 

Rammy


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

well good luck :|


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I'm captivated by this mystery- keep us updated


----------



## Rammy

I will keep you posted. I definitely want to catch whoever did it. Watching to see if egg gets moved again or someone shows up on the hidden camera.

Rammy


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Well from the sounds of this creepy neighbor I am REALLY praying you catch them in the act finally


----------



## Rammy

I just spent two hours putting 2 x 4 inch wire across the windows in my barn. When I went out tonight to feed the chickens and cows, when I went into the barn, inside the chain link dog kennel where Im keeping baby chicks, I found a piece of green outdoor carpeting I had cut for the nest boxes inside the dog kennel.
I have no idea how it got there. The kennel is up against the wall where the window is. Im wondering if someone got in that way. I have a game camera out there but  the IR hasnt been working well. I put another out there tonight that has worked well in the past.
I dont remember that piece of carpeting being in the window so Im not sure where it came from. Possibly a critter so Im not sure. I have a chicken tractor sitting on the other side that looks like it was moved but the cows could have done that by rubbing on it.
Just alot of weird things going on around here. Think I will start taking pictures so I can reference if I start questioning my sanity.

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can’t like that post. Be very cautious and careful!


----------



## Rammy

Yeah....when I walked in the barn, which is kept locked at all times, and saw that piece of indoor outdoor carpet inside the dog kennel, I immediately got the wire and put it over the windows. Get in now ya  bleeping bleep! 
Im gonna have to get a new game camera. My moultrie's IR isnt working anymore. Put the Bushnell out there tonight with fresh batteries.
And, yes, Im a little nervous right now.

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hoping you have some protection (loaded!) 

This is all making me very nervous for you. Your dog was poisoned. Cat was shot. Things are moved and rearrranged. Cattle let out. It’s ridiculous. Not okay on any count and worries me for your safety. Please be careful!!!!


----------



## Rammy

I only have  a .22 rifle and a single shot 410. I mean I kniw you get forgetful when you get older, but I know that piece of carpet wasnt there yesterday. It wasnt in the window the kennel is in front of. I dont know where it came from. All I can say is if its human intervention, they are taking great pains to put everything thats on the shelves of the windows back where they were. 
I looked for drag marks to see if the kennel was moved but didnt see anything. The window is just  1 x 1 inch boards with that clear wavy hard plastic stuff over it. Part iof its missing on one end si its easy to reach in and pop the latch. Im hoping with the wire up it might deter any further trespassing. If I have to,  I will borrow my Moms 20 gauge and sit out there and go hunting.....wink.....

Rammy


----------



## Rammy

And thanks for your support. It means alot. 

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead

BYH is a family!


----------



## Latestarter

Just continue to be aware of your surroundings and be careful. Situational awareness!


----------



## Baymule

Maybe you could get a yappy house dog. Just don't leave it outside while you are gone. When you go outside, take the dog to alert you to any(thing)(one) that might be outside snooping around. 

I'd be packing a pistol.......for snakes of course.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Just be sure you are not giving your self grief over nothing. Have the people stolen anything or broken anything. Why would some just move carpet to get in your barn and not take anything? I know some people do like to cause grief to others for fun.


----------



## Rammy

Im trying to keep in mind it could be coincidence and could be possible critter problem. I also try to find a reasonable explaination. I dont know how that carpet could of gotten there out of the blue thats why I have cameras out there.
I cant tell you all the things he has done to me over the years. If I could move, I would, but I cant.


Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Maybe you could get a yappy house dog. Just don't leave it outside while you are gone. When you go outside, take the dog to alert you to any(thing)(one) that might be outside snooping around.
> 
> I'd be packing a pistol.......for snakes of course.



I had a yappy dog that alerted me about things, but he got poisoned. My indoor yappy dogs arent much for guard dogs. I am going to get my concealed carry permit and have my cousin who is a cop to help me choose a pistol to get. 
This guy likes to play mind games, prove he is smarter, likes to do things to get under my skin. His goal is to get me to move so he can get that piece of land behind his house I own that is part of my pasture. 

Rammy


----------



## Latestarter

Maybe a couple of spitting guard llamas out there? He'd be in all kinds of trouble trying to mess with them.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Maybe a couple of spitting guard llamas out there? He'd be in all kinds of trouble trying to mess with them.



  

I thought about donkeys since alot of cattle owners keep them to guard the cows, but dont want to mess with them myself. Good idea tho!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Get yourself an Emu or two- I cannot count the people I've met scared to death of them. I will also ask like I saw above- has this fool been stealing stuff at all? Had an old neighbor years back and he was a bad drug user- can't count the animals that have disappeared and been killed. Lots of missing stuff, or random things that weren't there to start. On top of walking in the house to find someones "pipe" on the kitchen table? Yea....Also had him saw the edges of a foot trap like a pair of scissors and trap my cat. Her leg was almost cut off. Don't understand why these people do such foolish things. That's the nicest way I can put it.


----------



## Rammy

I have had some tposts come up missing and just recently I cant find my wire cutters. For the longest time, I couldnt find my funnel for adding oil. It just showed back up yesterday. I figured out today that whoever is getting in the barn is doing so by popping the latch on the inside and pulling the door away from the building to slip inside. I tried it today and had no problem. So off to Home Depot tomorrow for another latch to put on that side to prevent entry that way.
Even after putting wire on the windows, I found the deadbolt undone this morning. I know darn well I locked it last night. 
I got some new mounts for my game cameras and have two out there right now. One is pointing at the sliding door and the other to the regular door. I was able to put them up high where you need a ladder to get to them. Probably should get the ladder out of the barn and put in the back yard, huh?
I also realized I forgot to put an sd card in one of them after turning it on so had to run out there real quick and put one in. Hope I didnt damage it. Guess I will find out.
Yes, I have had things come up missing, moved, or messed with. Once I went out there and someone had stacked bales of hay in my horse's stall. I know she didn't do it. I pretty much have moved anything of value like my tools, tposts, stuff like that into my storage shed in the back yard. I have a security camera pointed right at it. Thinking about getting another Blink camera and put it in a tree beside the barn pointed at the front. Short of that Im moving into the barn with a double barrel welcome mat.

Rammy


----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy , I get nervous just reading about your posts on this. I hope you catch that creep soon! Please be careful.


----------



## Rammy

I apologize if I have made anyone nervous about what going on around here. Cant get any help, cant catch the jerk, cops dont believe me. This wasnt my intention when I posted about a mysteriously moving egg. Like I said, I know darn well I locked both locks on the door the other day. Im a little OCD about stuff like that. I go nuts until I find something or remember where I put things. So I do notice when something is out of place, or moved. Or wasnt there and I dont even have that item and it shows up on my property somewhere. 
Dont worry, I will catch him. Or whoever it is. People mess up sooner or later.

Rammy


----------



## RollingAcres

No need to apologize. It just sounds a little creepy and if there is someone out there messing with you, then you better believe that extra caution is needed!


----------



## Rammy

I do and take care. I keep my phone with me at all times and a flashlight if it dark that shines 1000 ft in the dark. All I can do is document everything.

Rammy


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Praying you stay safe- it's a shame you've had to move/lock things away and put all those cameras up. But I know what you mean about knowing where everything is placed and how you left it. It helps you notice when things are out of whack....like the egg obviously!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

this is from another thread. might help ya Rammy 


Silky ma said:


> _Soar with eagles,
> One predator not yet discussed yet- go to BFRO site. Ca - im in placerville/ ca has a healthy population of bigfoot.
> Yes they do exist and the signs are there if you know what to look for.
> As our weather warms activity increases.
> They use forested/ BLM areas to cross onto
> Populated farms where small animals are easily snatched. They dont always leave tracks. They dont like trail cams!!
> Signs to look for
> Crossed branches / young green trees
> Foot prints. Rocks thrown at you, growling shaking of bushes young trees- howling etc_



Justa little levity in an otherwise stressful situation ;P


----------



## Rammy

I saw that post. That would be cool if I could catch Bigfoot on camera. Instead, it will be a big fat creepy neighbor. Maybe if I cover him in hair after accidently shooting what I thought was a predator, I can say, " but officer, I thought it was Bigfoot!" ( innocent look)....

Rammy


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

*snickers* oh my


----------



## Alibo

Any updates on your creeper?


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Rammy

Nope. I think that now that I have cameras in the coop, pointing at the coop, and put new locks on the sliding barn door, Ive hopefully managed to deter any trespassing. However, I did find the chain on the big gate by the road messed up. It was all tangled up and not the way I left it. However, the cows could of done it by licking and messing with the chain when they were there eating, so Im trying not to get myself all worked up over nothing. The egg still hasnt moved from where I put it. If it does, I hopefully will see who or what moved it. I took the camera out that was in the coop originally and replaced it with a better one because the other one sucked at night vision. Its just frustrating since I dont know when or where something will happen. 
It certainly keeps me on edge.

Rammy


----------



## Rammy

P.S. This weekend, my cows decided to go in the barn when I was putting the trailer back. I shoo'ed them out. They decide to run over my water pump and broke the pvc pipe two feet down. Flooded everywhere. Got the water turned off and had to dig 2ft down to find out where it was broken. Plumber is coming to fix it. Stupid cows.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

they broke a pipe two feet underground??


----------



## Rammy

You betcha!! I couldnt believe it! Its pvc so Im not sure if that had anything to do with it breaking so easily. But, Yep!! They broke my pipe. Stupid cows. Definitely getting revenge this fall in the form of a t-bone steak from one of them. Muhahahah!!

Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


>


----------



## Baymule

Maybe your trespasser has seen the cameras and decided to stop snooping around.


----------



## Rammy

No. He is still snooping. Cameras dont deter him. He was right beside my house at 2 in the morning the day after Thanksgiving but managed to stay off the cameras. One camera did catch his shadow but no body or face. I have replaced one of the cameras with one that sees better in the dark, but he still manages to find ways of skirting around them. Its a game to him. He thinks hes smarter than everyone. He will trip up sooner or later.


----------



## Rammy

This is what the cows did. Stupid cows.


----------



## Baymule

Too bad setting traps is illegal........a pit with pointed sticks..... bear leg trap...... trip trap to hang him upside down.....BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!


----------



## Rammy

Good ideas! Would love to set up a conibar(sp) trap and break his bleepin legs. Ive thought of all sorts of evil things to do to him, unfortunately people go to prison for most if those things. There is a special place in Hades for people like him.


----------



## Baymule

Banana peels?


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

its 


Rammy said:


> Good ideas! Would love to set up a conibar(sp) trap and break his bleepin legs. Ive thought of all sorts of evil things to do to him, unfortunately people go to prison for most if those things. There is a special place in Hades for people like him.


not really fair. you should be allowed to do whatever you want on your own property


Rammy said:


> View attachment 47981 View attachment 47982
> 
> 
> This is what the cows did. Stupid cows.


wow. they are that heavy O__O


----------



## Rammy

I deleted the other post. I shouldnt of written it. I hope I didnt offend anyone.


----------



## Baymule

Darn I missed it! I was hoping to get offended!


----------



## Rammy

I just felt that some things I said about my neighbor shouldnt of been said.


----------



## Hipshot

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> this is from another thread. might help ya Rammy
> 
> 
> Justa little levity in an otherwise stressful situation ;P


  They ain't no big foot in Tennessee . I been living here for near sixty year ain't seen nary a one .


----------



## Bruce

Maybe the trap you need to set involves 2 cameras. One with a visible "red eye" and one stealth. If placed properly, maybe the stealth camera can catch him as he is being very careful to stay out of the picture area of the "lure" camera.


----------



## Rammy

The only problem with that is that I wont be able to do it stealthily. Im in the middle of four other houses. Two on one side, actually, three on the other. Whenever Im in my yard, front or back, someone can see me. On weekends he is home and he works nights so thats when things happen. Since he is used to being up at those hours. I do have two game cameras like what you described, but they are both in the barn. I had thought about getting some more Blink cameras and putting them up high in the trees, but doing it without being seen is the problem. So whenever Im putting up new cameras, adjusting them, whatever, someone sees me and tells him where they are pointed. Personally, I think he either hacked or had someone hack my cameras when I had them online so he knows exactly what they can and cant see. They are no longer online. And I changed the passwords.


----------



## Baymule

He works nights, so go out at night and put them up. Check it all out during the day so you can put them up. Maybe on a full moon so you don't need a flashlight.


----------



## Hipshot

When all else fails go low tec. Long before game cams. and high fluting fancy stuff. There was soft bare ground . Moisten the dirt in a area you know he must pass over and look for foot prints . Be careful not to make mud . There are also trace powers that are invisible to the naked eye, that illuminate under ultraviolent or black lights.  If enough is applied you can get a direction  track . This really sounds like a kid not an adult to me . In which case a very large sticky trap for elephants will get you his shoes


----------



## Baymule

Hipshot said:


> In which case a very large sticky trap for elephants will get you his shoes


----------



## Rammy

@Baymule I like the Goobermooch one even better. I have thought about putting up cameras in the trees when he isnt home. The problem is, though, the other neighbors will or would see me and tell him. Even in the wee hours there is traffic so doing it unseen and not having a ladder spotted is impossible.
Once during the day I was cutting limbs that blocked a camera and this guy down the street kept driving by real slow watching me. Im like, really?
@Hipshot I like the ideas. I do look for foorprints when Im out. I also feel it has been his kid doing some stuff, but I do have camera footage definitely showing a shadow that had to be him. Even the cops agreed but said they need a face or his body to prove anything. 
Where do I get the powder? That would be interesting to try. Once I did sprinkle lime all over the barn floor for that reason but only got my prints or the barn cats.
I would do the sticky trap but I can guarentee you Id catch critters or my cats instead of him. Ive been trying to catch one of my barn cats that has a huge rash on her tummy but havent been able to. Maybe I should get a sticky trap. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


>


----------



## Rammy

Hipshot said:


> In which case a very large sticky trap for elephants will get you his shoes



 x2


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m thinking Nanny Cams...like the cameras you hide in something and set out. These could be placed in something in the house or before arriving on your property...wreath on the front door, star or barn quilt on the barn/chicken coop/garage/shed, flowerpot, pile of trash (thinking he’d HAVE to investigate a pile of trash if you put one out.)


----------



## Rammy

I think my best bet is some blink cameras. They are small and run on batteries. I am scouting areas I can put them. Game cameras put up high are a PITA to climb up and down a ladder to get the card. The coop is one area I definitely will put put one. Flowerpot is a good idea. Birdhouse is another idea.


----------



## Rammy

P.S. if he looks thru my trash I can put a bear trap in it just tell the cops I was trying to catch a coyote.


----------



## Baymule

What about a security company and let them monitor everything? It might be worth looking into, let him try hacking their system LOL.


----------



## Baymule

Stupid Goobermooch.


----------



## Rammy

The cameras I had put up last year to replace 4 if the cheapie, not working very well because they were about to peter out, are professionally installed. I had them online but unhooked them from the router when I got home one day and the admin was already logged in. Someone hacked it. I have changed the pswrds but still keep them unhooked. Thats why I think someone knows what they can and cant see. Id like to replace the other 4 with flir cameras but those are big bucks. One camera I had replaced cost $600.00. I have spent $6000 on the 4 new cameras( I have 8 total), and part of that cost besides labor was for the new nvr and a converter so I can still use the old analog cameras. Im tired of spending money trying to catch someone who has nothing better to do than troll around at night. Im not worried he will do anything to me. He is just trying to keep under my skin and get me to move. Im just going to pretend he dont exist. I win.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Stupid Goobermooch.


----------



## Ducklover2




----------



## Wehner Homestead

The Home Alone movies come to mind...this could get really fun! Lol


----------



## Hipshot

Rammy said:


> P.S. if he looks thru my trash I can put a bear trap in it just tell the cops I was trying to catch a coyote.


I like this ideal   . Try a security company or a magic shop . There are several different kinds of luminal powders on the market . Also Harbor Freight sells a drive way alert that cost $20 will transmit about 200 feet. The transmitter  works on a 9 volt battery, And the receiver  alarm takes 3 or four c batteries. one draw back is the transmitter  has a red led power light . A piece of black tape will take care of that . I have one and it works to good. Flying birds set it off and so will a blowing leaf . Along with wild turkeys tall hay waving in the wind.  It works pretty good considering how cheap it is .


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I know this is going to sound like a really crazy idea, but maybe you'll see where I am coming from. When people study wildlife especially, they mount small cameras to them, or even on pets to study where they go and what they do during the day. Sort of like a Go-Pro thing for animals? Point being, have you ever thought about strapping some sort of mini camera onto one of your pets or livestock to catch this guy in the act? I know this sounds silly but it was just a thought.

https://petlifetoday.com/best-pet-collar-cameras-and-accessories/https://petlifetoday.com/best-pet-collar-cameras-and-accessories/

https://www.walmart.com/ip/SAOMAI-D...1854&wl11=online&wl12=375659549&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Rammy

I dont have pets in the backyard anymore or would def do that. Most of the stuff that happens is done at night. Those Blink cameras see VERY well at night. Id put one on the cows but they run when they see me. Stupid cows. The problem of putting up stealth cams is not being seen by someone.  I do have a telephone pole in the pasture I can put one in. Thought about that.
Since I have decided to not care anymore and stop wasting my life worrying about Goobermooch, my stress level has gone down considerably.


----------



## Rammy

HomesteaderWife said:


> I know this is going to sound like a really crazy idea, but maybe you'll see where I am coming from. When people study wildlife especially, they mount small cameras to them, or even on pets to study where they go and what they do during the day. Sort of like a Go-Pro thing for animals? Point being, have you ever thought about strapping some sort of mini camera onto one of your pets or livestock to catch this guy in the act? I know this sounds silly but it was just a thought.
> 
> https://petlifetoday.com/best-pet-collar-cameras-and-accessories/https://petlifetoday.com/best-pet-collar-cameras-and-accessories/
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/SAOMAI-D...1854&wl11=online&wl12=375659549&wl13=&veh=sem




I have looked into those. Saw them on My Cat from Hell. Very cool.


----------



## Hipshot

Rammy said:


> I dont have pets in the backyard anymore or would def do that. Most of the stuff that happens is done at night. Those Blink cameras see VERY well at night. Id put one on the cows but they run when they see me. Stupid cows. The problem of putting up stealth cams is not being seen by someone.  I do have a telephone pole in the pasture I can put one in. Thought about that.
> Since I have decided to not care anymore and stop wasting my life worrying about Goobermooch, my stress level has gone down considerably.


Your a better person than I am . I wouldn't rest until I caught him . That would scare my wife to death . Sun goes down she locks the door . I'm not here she locks the door . We're over a thousand feet from the road . Long drive with an alarm . I need to get a dog or two . A good dog works wonders . My son has a big malamute and just looking at him scares most people .   But it's the little German shepherd female that will bite you . Or the dog that barks over here and bites over yonder works good too. And they only eat when they bark. No shock collar needed . Doesn't hurt to have a really good attorney though


----------



## greybeard

zombie gnomes would be my guess......



 


which is only a bit better than the graboids I'm pretty sure we have around here....


----------



## Rammy

Hipshot said:


> Your a better person than I am . I wouldn't rest until I caught him . That would scare my wife to death . Sun goes down she locks the door . I'm not here she locks the door . We're over a thousand feet from the road . Long drive with an alarm . I need to get a dog or two . A good dog works wonders . My son has a big malamute and just looking at him scares most people .   But it's the little German shepherd female that will bite you . Or the dog that barks over here and bites over yonder works good too. And they only eat when they bark. No shock collar needed . Doesn't hurt to have a really good attorney though



I want to catch him SO bad, but he either does stuff just out of camera range or manages to stay off the cameras. I have been so stresses out that I have come close to being fired. I cant risk that. Im not letting this Goobermooch run my life. When I get home, I want to relax, not sit in front of a monitor til midnight watching playback to see if I can catch him on camera. Its run my life for nearly 4 years and Im done. Im not worried he will hurt me. He just wants to annoy me, scare me, make me miserable enough to make me move. That aint happening. My revenge js staying put because I know it irritates him. When I move
its when I WANT to not because of him.
I had called a few attorneys, but they either never called me back, or said its a civil matter and they dont handle those cases.
Cops wont help. Lawyer wont help. Only a fully loaded 12 g will. I will catch him. Then I bet a lawyer and cop will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Rammy

P. S. 
You changed that sentence that said better man to person. I thought that was funny. I knew what you ment. That was cute!


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> zombie gnomes would be my guess......
> View attachment 48387
> 
> 
> which is only a bit better than the graboids I'm pretty sure we have around here....



Where do I get those and what are graboids?


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Where do I get those?


You don't.
They get you.


> and what are graboids?


The only surviving Pre Cambrian life forms (except those little one cell things).
They live and travel underground, hunting surface prey by sound. A dormant egg cycle of 11 years. Savagerous beasts. I've never actually seen one..have seen nothing but the nothing I've seen was worse than anything I've ever seen.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Hipshot

Rammy said:


> I want to catch him SO bad, but he either does stuff just out of camera range or manages to stay off the cameras. I have been so stresses out that I have come close to being fired. I cant risk that. Im not letting this Goobermooch run my life. When I get home, I want to relax, not sit in front of a monitor til midnight watching playback to see if I can catch him on camera. Its run my life for nearly 4 years and Im done. Im not worried he will hurt me. He just wants to annoy me, scare me, make me miserable enough to make me move. That aint happening. My revenge js staying put because I know it irritates him. When I move
> its when I WANT to not because of him.
> I had called a few attorneys, but they either never called me back, or said its a civil matter and they dont handle those cases.
> Cops wont help. Lawyer wont help. Only a fully loaded 12 g will. I will catch him. Then I bet a lawyer and cop will be more than happy to help.


 Go to Harbor freight invest it a couple of driveway monitors. They are remote no wires you can hide them in something . The thing is your trying to catch him were he is doing the mischief . You want to catch him when he comes on your property. Motion detectors will do that . You also have to think like he does . In other words he has you timed . Knows when you are there and when your not . You most do he same thing with him . You have a suspect .  Time your quarry . Watch from other than home . Inlist your good neighbors to help . Be suspect of any that refuse to .



Rammy said:


> P. S.
> You changed that sentence that said better man to person. I thought that was funny. I knew what you ment. That was cute!


 Well I've been known to get  genders crossed up before I'm just to old for the modern world I guess .Politically  correct


----------



## Hipshot

greybeard said:


> You don't.
> They get you.
> 
> The only surviving Pre Cambrian life forms (except those little one cell things).
> They live and travel underground, hunting surface prey by sound. A dormant egg cycle of 11 years. Savagerous beasts. I've never actually seen one..have seen nothing but the nothing I've seen was worse than anything I've ever seen.


 This I understand . I know nothing about everything and everything about nothing .So this is right up my ally so to speak


----------



## Rammy

Hipshot said:


> Go to Harbor freight invest it a couple of driveway monitors. They are remote no wires you can hide them in something . The thing is your trying to catch him were he is doing the mischief . You want to catch him when he comes on your property. Motion detectors will do that . You also have to think like he does . In other words he has you timed . Knows when you are there and when your not . You most do he same thing with him . You have a suspect .  Time your quarry . Watch from other than home . Inlist your good neighbors to help . Be suspect of any that refuse to .



He is a narcissist. He works at night except for tonight and Sat night. He knows everyone in the neighborhood, especially those who live right next to me or around me and can see my house. I am going to get those things from Harbor Freight.  And yes, he knows when Im not home and when I am. All he has to do is look out his back window. I had my cameras online so I can watch from work or somewhere else, but someone either hacked them or was attempting to so I took them offline. I do have other cameras I can watch that are not on the main router. 




Hipshot said:


> Well I've been known to get genders crossed up before I'm just to old for the modern world I guess .Politically correct




Thats ok. Gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## greybeard

Hipshot said:


> This I understand . I know nothing about everything and everything about nothing .So this is right up my ally so to speak



That, in some circles, might qualify you as The Very Model of a Modern Major General 



(you can thank me later for the tune sticking in your head all day)


----------



## Rammy




----------

